

Show HN: Python Library for Kickstarter API - PresidentWolf
https://github.com/rabidlogic/PyKickstarter

======
minimaxir
Wait, why are you using your own Auth Key and asking the user to provide
email/password?

~~~
PresidentWolf
Where are you referring?

The oauth token is retrieved post successful login. It is used for the parts
of the API that require an authenticated user. The API_KEY is generic and used
for the non-authenticated parts.

~~~
minimaxir
`API_KEY = "client_id=2II5GGBZLOOZAA5XBU1U0Y44BU57Q58L8KOGM7H0E0YFHP3KTG"`

It's better practive for the user to supply their own API_KEY.

~~~
PresidentWolf
I completely agree. However, there doesn't seem to be a method for requesting
an API key from Kickstarter (as far as I'm aware). I actually got this key
from another guy who was reverse engineering the iOS Kickstarter application.

